

Should tech recruiters learn to code? - sarhus
http://rosario.io/2014/01/07/should-tech-recruiters-learn-to-code.html

======
shadesandcolour
Honestly, no they shouldn't. It's not their job to know how to write code, or
how to design websites. It's their job to hook people who are looking for
employees up with people looking for jobs. Do they get it right every time? No
they don't. But neither do developers or CEOs. Do tech recruiters need to know
the difference between a set of technologies so that they can serve their
clients better? Absolutely. Should their contacts be based on more than
keyword searches? Yes. Do they need to know how to write code? No

~~~
cabalamat
> Honestly, no they shouldn't.

If the only thing they know about the difference between HTML and CSS is that
one is spelt H-T-M-L and the other C-S-S, then what skills do they bring to
the process?

------
davidgerard
I think it would be nice if tech recruiters knew how to work computers. You
may think I'm exaggerating, but I'm really not.

